# p'cola bech pier snapper



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

hit up the bech pier this morning in hopes of a king with no luck but managed these few nice snapper after 15-20 hooks 2 dozen shrimp and countless rudder fish and hard tails also few spanish running but pretty good dinner anyway


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Enjoy your dinner. You may have had to work for 'em but that's a fine catch right there. Thanks for the report.


----------

